# O&w Selectron



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

You know how it goes, bought a couple of watches lately and said that's enough for a while









The next thing I know I have got the Wife ("The Sniper"







who times the refresh speed and can put the bid on with a second to spare with amazing ease  ) to put a cheapish bid on this O&W and the next thing I know I have another sliderule watch and at a fraction of the price of that other well know U.K watch sales site









It's described as NOS unworn by the seller so I'm quite pleased with my self and even put the kettle on for the wife









Sellers Pic










Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that Mike, really clear dial / rule

does that say general electric company?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I like that Mike, really clear dial / rule
> 
> does that say general electric company?


Hi PG, Yes it does. Made by O&W for GEC. I would sooner had one with O&W on the dial







but not complaining









The site that is selling the last of these is claiming to have the last six to come out of hibernation so it might be one of these.

Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Mike


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Great find Mike!









The hands and dial on that watch are superb. Would love to see them used on a pilot / diver style watch without the slide rule.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Mike, I bid on that watch but was well beaten







Now if I'd have sold some watches last week like I meant to it would have been mine









Well done


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Hi Mike, I bid on that watch but was well beaten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Mark 

Look out for last weeks sliderule watch making a quick return to E-Bay









Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The Fero? I had one once, yours and mine are the only two Fero's of any description I've ever seen.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Mike great find







I work for GE and I'm really interested to find out why they got O&W to make them watches









Would be great if they did that again


----------



## davidm (Feb 3, 2005)

Mike,

I was the seller of the watch, you will not be dissapointed with the watch, it is really nice, and has fallen into the category of 'too good to wear', so i thought i had better sell it, (it was going to help fund an RLT 21, but circumstances have changed and that may have to be put on hold).

Although i visit the forum often, i rarely post therefore i cannot sell here.

I bought the watch from Germany N.O.S.

I am really pleased it has gone to someone from the forum, and hope you enjoy it.

P.S. next time let the wife make the tea while you do the ebay bidding.









David


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi David,

Just done your payment and it will be in the post tomorrow 

I hope you did not take to bad a hit on it







They can be found at one of Roy's competitors for Â£260.

It's been an expensive O&W weekend on E-Bay The "Sniper" also got this (two secs. to spare







) while I was at work


















Had to pay for it though







So I can see a couple getting sold to balance the books









Im looking forward to getting the watch, it will make a nice trio with an Earlybird and this Moon Orbitor ( I think it was called)

Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Just done your payment and it will be in the post tomorrow
> 
> ...


Great catch Mike ... can't wait for the photo's


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks good Mike, I'm sure i saw one of those ages ago on a site somewhere but can't remember where now.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fron the picture it looks a really nice find Mike


----------

